# where to get best deals in paphos



## karentuppence (Mar 31, 2010)

looking to purchase kettle, toaster, iron etc when we move as we don't have room in case for everything. Can anyone tell me best place to buy around Tala. Only 8 weeks left before we move to Kamares. Can't wait.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

If you want decent quality products at reasonable prices go to Scandia on the Mesogi Road. If you want cheap and cheerful go to Pop life on the debenhams roundabout.


----------



## karentuppence (Mar 31, 2010)

Veronica said:


> If you want decent quality products at reasonable prices go to Scandia on the Mesogi Road. If you want cheap and cheerful go to Pop life on the debenhams roundabout.


thanks once again


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

karentuppence said:


> thanks once again


Hi,

Please, can anyone point me in the direction of sun loungers?, I know Super Home have them, but wondered if there was another reasonable shop to compare prices.

Thanks.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> If you want decent quality products at reasonable prices go to Scandia on the Mesogi Road. If you want cheap and cheerful go to Pop life on the debenhams roundabout.


Whereabouts is Pop Life near Debs please?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> Whereabouts is Pop Life near Debs please?


You can see it from the roundabout. Underneath Interlife insurance.
To get to it you need to go over the roundabout towards the coast and take the first turning to the left.
Follow that road around, its a sort of one way going in a circle almost.
First left, follow the road round past the early learning centre.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> You can see it from the roundabout. Underneath Interlife insurance.
> To get to it you need to go over the roundabout towards the coast and take the first turning to the left.
> Follow that road around, its a sort of one way going in a circle almost.
> First left, follow the road round past the early learning centre.


Many thanks, I'll try that.


----------

